# Good hips and elbows



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The vet confirmed what my breeder told me: Deja, almost one year old, has great hips and elbows!! Sooooooo happy to have a sound dog, beside yucky poop sometimes.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> The vet confirmed what my breeder told me: Deja, almost one year old, has great hips and elbows!! Sooooooo happy to have a sound dog, beside yucky poop sometimes.


Congratulations! Mazeltof! All the best!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

THIS is WONDERFUL news!

I'm SO happy for you!

Moms


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks to you both!! It was a very difficult journey to get to this place.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great news!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thatis fantastic.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

You've been through a lot-SO happy to hear this good news.


----------

